# Tennis in Abhu Dhabi



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of indoor tennis courts/clubs in Abhu Dhabi? For those players, is it a seasonal sport due to weather for outdoor? I am interested in playing all year.

Many thanks


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I think there are some outdoor courts at AD City Golf Club, but don't know of any others as I don't play.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I know a lot of people who play in Dubai (sorry, not AD) but there are no indoor courts that I have heard of. People usually play early mornings, or after 5 pm in the evenings. Of course its not cool or remotely cold, but that doesnt stop them. Just stay hydrated


----------



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, I look forward to playing when we arrive next year!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

All courts are outdoors so far as I know. People play tennis in Abu Dhabi all year round (like golf) but avoid the hottest part of the day in summer. All courts I am aware of are floodlit at night.
There are plenty of courts around. Sports clubs such as Al Forsan, Sh. Zayed Sports City, AD Country Club and Officers' Club all have lots of courts. Several hotels including Hilton and Sheraton have a couple of courts. Residential complexes (compounds) often have courts and large apartment complexes like Al Shams on Al Reem Island (Sun and Sky Towers).


----------



## Hello123 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dubai court is in bur dubai.


----------



## mdd (Jul 3, 2014)

*Tennis Abu Dhabi*



AlexDhabi said:


> All courts are outdoors so far as I know. People play tennis in Abu Dhabi all year round (like golf) but avoid the hottest part of the day in summer. All courts I am aware of are floodlit at night.
> There are plenty of courts around. Sports clubs such as Al Forsan, Sh. Zayed Sports City, AD Country Club and Officers' Club all have lots of courts. Several hotels including Hilton and Sheraton have a couple of courts. Residential complexes (compounds) often have courts and large apartment complexes like Al Shams on Al Reem Island (Sun and Sky Towers).



I'm in Abu Dhabi. Anyone want to play?


----------



## nazzu (Aug 28, 2014)

*Tennis partner(s)*

I just moved to Abu Dhabi 2 weeks back. Looking for people to hit with around 2-3 times a week outside work hours ( in the evenings or early mornings). I am not aware of where the tennis courts are. It would be great to know where the free and paid courts are. 

Let me know if any one is looking to hit- message me 0554376247.


----------

